# Whats an emulated out



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I have an output on 1 of my Marshall's that says Emulated out/ headphones....I also have a usb port in my Boss rc 50 that goes before the amp. I know mic'n the speaker would give me the speaker crunch, but how does it sound going out these and by'passin the mic'n????


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

i don't speak spanish! haha sorry man, wish i could help you


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I still like the answer I gave the first time:

http://jvmforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=3000&start=0


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh yea I remember now......
I found this.. what ya think..
http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/FastTrack.html


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Here it is at a better price, but a totally mixed bag of reviews:

http://www.amazon.com/M-Audio-Fast-...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

I have always wanted to do the home recording thing, putting together an original tune and playing all the instruments and vocals. So far, still just thinking.


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

bassguitarman said:


> I have always wanted to do the home recording thing, putting together an original tune and playing all the instruments and vocals. So far, still just thinking.


http://www.cakewalk.com/products/GuitarTracksPro/default.asp

I used to record some stuff and over-dub the vocals and other instruments.
With this, all you need is a computer, mic and headphones. Its very easy, all the mixing boards are built in, and the audio graphing makes dubbing super simple.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks T_Sebastian - I had forgotten about that one from when I was looking about a year ago. It was recommended by a couple of friends. I'm thinking, at my age, I better hurry.......


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Emulated output models the sound of the speaker cabinet with either a line level or headphone level output. Use it for recording if you want the amp like sound of the big speaker moving air versus a clean signal.


----------

